# New Home / New Shop



## rodm717 (Dec 21, 2019)

I have finally come into a space that will accommodate my passion for creation. Whether it be metal or wood. Coming from a cramped and congested one car garage( about 200 sq. ft.) into a home with a man door and garage door on ground level opening to an open basement with about 1,000 to 1,200 sq. ft of working area. 
  I have completed the machines move and just getting the left over bits and pieces. How i ever got it into the old space is beyond me. Continually finding things that went missing or forgotten.
 Having obtained the space, i'm hoping to be posting more and procuring/building some new equipment and finishing stalled projects.. Which also takes me back some things i had and let go for the sake of space. I do miss the 1956 Delta 11" and the 1928 Wide 9" that came before it.
 On to bigger and better things! Once im settled in I will share some pictures for sure as well as working projects.


----------



## Janderso (Dec 21, 2019)

Sounds like you found home.
Sounds great, looking forward to some pics and updates.


----------



## rodm717 (Dec 21, 2019)

Yes sir. So many projects with the house and so many projects to finish in the shop. 
Hoping to finish the Rawyler TF2 refurb/upgrade and emco cnc5 build in the near future.


----------



## C-Bag (Dec 21, 2019)

It's a little hard to picture the layout but the sq ft sounds like heaven. When we were house hunting my wife totally embraced the idea a shop was a nesssesity. We saw so many places and different ideas of what a shop it. Here almost nobody has a basement but I saw a couple of houses that were build on a hill side with the shop under the house and it intreagued me. With the right access and enough natural light and ventilation it can have some great advantages. I look fwd to seeing pics.


----------



## rodm717 (Dec 21, 2019)

The two basic spaces are 15 x 32 (back half)and 24 x 22( garage and man door side) that is split by steps. It an L shape with 15 x 10 being the leg. Also a 8 x 8 cold room. It is built into a grade so the house sits over the garage/basement. You have to walk up step/side walk to get to 1st floor and front door. 1072 sq. Ft.. was built in 1954, one owner and basement is open and unmolested.


----------



## tjb (Dec 21, 2019)

rodm717 said:


> The two basic spaces are 15 x 32 (back half)and 24 x 22( garage and man door side) that is split by steps. It an L shape with 15 x 10 being the leg. Also a 8 x 8 cold room. It is built into a grade so the house sits over the garage/basement. You have to walk up step/side walk to get to 1st floor and front door. 1072 sq. Ft.. was built in 1954, one owner and basement is open and unmolested.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice.  How much ceiling height do you have down there?

Regards,
Terry


----------



## rodm717 (Dec 21, 2019)

Full height, 8 feet. Central air / heat was added later. Other than utilities its clear.
Also public sewer and three points for drainage. The urinal dream is real. Lol.


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 21, 2019)

I'm going thru what you just did , moving my shop " back home " . The woodshop will be up in one house in the garage and the machine shop will be back in the other house's basement , where it used to be and where it belongs . Trying to maintain tooling and machines in an un-controlled environment is growing very old to me . 3/4s of stuff will be shed , if it hasn't been used in the last 10 years + I guess I don't really need it . 

Congrats on the new space , we like pics btw .  You're right up the road from me , I'm sitting here listening to your local station I 105 time machine .


----------



## rodm717 (Dec 22, 2019)

Thanks. I know there are bigger and some haved dedicated buildings. But, from what I had to what I have now, its a huge upgrade.
The living area is taking precedence right now, but hopefully be able to have everything somewhat settled in the next month or two and can concentrate on the shop.


----------



## brino (Dec 22, 2019)

Congratulations @rodm717 on the new shop space!
Five times the previous shop space would be a dream for me.

It sounds like you should contact @mmcmdl and help him "shed" some of his extras.

-brino


----------



## C-Bag (Dec 22, 2019)

I would love have that kind of setup with basically to different shop areas.


----------



## FOMOGO (Dec 22, 2019)

Congrats on the new shop space, sounds great. Mike


----------

